# Hot wire training the goat/sheep



## alsea1 (Mar 16, 2014)

LOL, it is not enough to put it up and throw em in it.
I have found that each animal needs to be habituated to the sting first under controlled means (leash).
Animals with no exp. with it go thru too fast to get the benefit of the shock.
Sooo.  Do this on a weekend or when you will have time to train.
First I make sure fence has a good charge to it.  You need a fence that will make an impression on them.
Attach animal to a lead that will not carry the shock thru to you. 
Then walk the fence line and let the animal commit to the mistake of going thru. Let it happen and stay out of its flight path. You want it to get a good shock. I let the animal make as many mistakes as possible. I want it to remember what happens when you touch the fence stand.  Horned animals do present a problem as horns are not conductive.
Then I use a very short tether and stake the animal next to the fence and give it some more time to explore the fence in such a manner that they can only make contact with the fence but not get thru it.
Last step, if your animal is hard to catch leave a catch leash on it till your sure it has learned that it is to stay where you left em.  If this goes well then take off the tether and your done.
If this does not work, then have a bar be que or head to the auction. LOL


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 16, 2014)

And during this training you must not leave in case you have to untangle or rescue or catch an animal.


----------



## Scooby308 (Mar 16, 2014)

I read somewhere (don't remember where) that one fellow built an electric fence paddock inside of a hog panel paddock. He would turn them out and watch. If they shot through the electric fence the other paddock would keep them in.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 16, 2014)

Scooby308 said:


> I read somewhere (don't remember where) that one fellow built an electric fence paddock inside of a hog panel paddock. He would turn them out and watch. If they shot through the electric fence the other paddock would keep them in.


That is basically what we do. Sometimes we do it the way alsea1 was talking about.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 9, 2015)

we also put plastic ribbon on the electric fence to they see it...never had a goat go through it but there is always the first time.


----------

